# Mvp?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

1st in PPG 
tie 5th in APG
top five in SPG(I'm assuming)
Has the ball more and does more with it than any other player in the league.

Along with steve nash, I'd have to say Allen Iverson should be considered for MVP for the first time in years


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

While stat wise he should be a candidate, especially considering the lack of talent on this team. But realistically, if the Sixers don't finish this season as one of the top teams he has absolutely no shot at MVP.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixers need to have around 50 wins for Iverson to even be considered an MVP candidate. Unfortunate because he is having one of his best seasons ever, if not the best.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 1st in PPG
> tie 5th in APG
> top five in SPG(I'm assuming)
> ...


Doesn't do more with the ball than Kobe or Lebron do.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mvp?*



> Originally posted by <b>thug_immortal8</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't do more with the ball than Kobe or Lebron do.


And that means what


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

it means that if you are gonna consider him fo mvp for the reason being that he has the ball in his hands a lot , then im saying that lebron and kobe have the ball in their hands more than iverson so you should consider them mvp's as well


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thug_immortal8</b>!
> it means that if you are gonna consider him fo mvp for the reason being that he has the ball in his hands a lot , then im saying that lebron and kobe have the ball in their hands more than iverson so you should consider them mvp's as well


I personally dont think hes an MVP candidate myself but you still are not making a CLEAR point. How can you make the statement they handle the ball more than he does? Kobe, Bron and AI are all the PG's on offense for they're respective teams. They all have the ball about 85-90% of the time. What are you trying to say becuase im not understanding


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

well you gave all these rankings for him and his stats, using them to prove he could be an mvp and then with al of that you put that he handles the ball so much, so i juss said you cant consider him and mvp juss be cause he has the ball so much in his hands


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thug_immortal8</b>!
> well you gave all these rankings for him and his stats, using them to prove he could be an mvp and then with al of that you put that he handles the ball so much, so i juss said you cant consider him and mvp juss be cause he has the ball so much in his hands


Well 2 things. I didnt write that. 2nd he said he probably handles the ball more than any other player in the league, he didnt say that as a qualifier to being an MVP he used his stats and what hes done. You have to read a little better.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I think the most important factor in AI possibly being in strong contention for the MVP will be the Sixers record towards the end of the season. everyone knows he is the focal point of the Sixers offense so it's important how well the team does...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Well 2 things. I didnt write that. 2nd he said he probably handles the ball more than any other player in the league, he didnt say that as a qualifier to being an MVP he used his stats and what hes done. You have to read a little better.


maybe he should learn to write and realise not to put two different parts of your qoute together, he shouldn't have put that last line in with the other stats because it looks like he is arguing that last point as well

*1st in PPG 
tie 5th in APG 
top five in SPG(I'm assuming)
Has the ball more and does more with it than any other player in the league*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thug_immortal8</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe he should learn to write and realise not to put two different parts of your qoute together, he shouldn't have put that last line in with the other stats because it looks like he is arguing that last point as well
> ...


I think you are the only one who took it in that matter


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

thats how he wrote it though


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Only if they hit for over 50 wins.

Doubtful, he's been getting slept on a lot. ESPN.com didn't even put him up when he was dropping 50pt games during that stretch last week.:no:


----------



## jadakiss_25 (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow. That conversation between BEEZ and thug_immortal8 was severely painful. 

First off, thug, yes you can argue a point for Kobe and Lebron being MVP candidates because they handle the ball so much and other stats, same as Iverson. It's not that ONE reason though that he is naming AI an MVP candidate, it's that he is 1st in ppg, tied 5th in apg, and top 5 in spg. And that is his point. He's not JUST saying he considers Iverson an MVP candidate because he handles the ball so much. And BEEZ is right, he used his stats and what he has done as a qualifier for him being in the contention for MVP. You just can't pinpoint one thing out like that, or I could just say "Doesn't steal the ball more than larry hughes does." Which is what you did. 

Ehh, I feel better now.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd say he has a 10% chance of getting the MVP if the Sixers get a good record. I predicted though that he would get that second guard spot in the All-NBA 1st team along with Kobe,KG,Duncan, and Shaq. I still see that happening, despite the resurgence of Nash and Lebron.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> As the mid-point to the NBA season is nearing, there are many players who have surfaced as half-season MVP candidates. The player receiving the most mention, and deservedly so is Phoenix point guard Steve Nash, whose team struggled while he was recently sidelined.
> 
> Then there are the usual MVP suspects such as Shaquille O'Neal, Tim Duncan, along with some interesting new names such as LeBron James and Dwyane Wade.
> 
> ...


LINK

Watch for more of this to pop up when the Sixers get more consistent


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> While stat wise he should be a candidate, especially considering the lack of talent on this team. But realistically, if the Sixers don't finish this season as one of the top teams he has absolutely no shot at MVP.


Ultimately, I think it will come down to Duncan again. Numbers on a winning team in a tougher division.

-Petey


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*AI MVP*

_"Which brings us back to Iverson. He is doing more, with less this season and even though the Sixers have been given the gift of competing in the watered-down Atlantic Division, they are still battling for a postseason berth."_ 

That's been my argument all along with why he should be MVP. Look at what he's got to work compared to Shaq, Duncan, or Nash has to work with and tell me AI doesn't at least deserve to be mentioned as an MVP candidate. 

They won't give it to him b/c the Sixers aren't winning and plus he's won it already. So, that unfortunately goes against him. 

I still think we could at least seperate ourselves from the rest of the Atlantic if players like Willie Green and K. Thomas can contribute on a regular basis. 
We know players like Dalembert and Green are good but it's the coach who needs to get them going...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

If MVP really meant Most Valuable Player it should go to Nash or Iverson... their teams are lottery material without them... Now if we are talking about the best player on the League than Dirk, Lebron, Kobe and TD get into the mix...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> If MVP really meant Most Valuable Player it should go to Nash or Iverson... their teams are lottery material without them... Now if we are talking about the best player on the League than Dirk, Lebron, Kobe and TD get into the mix...


To chop your post up if thats what you are going by then everyone in that list with the exception of Kobe belongs in MVP consideration. lakers fans dont take this as a knock on Kobe, its just that the Lakers have proven they can win without him, it doesnt lessen him as an MVp candidate in my eyes. Without Dirk Dallas goes down, The Cavs are dog POOP without Lebron and so are the Spurs


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> To chop your post up if thats what you are going by then everyone in that list with the exception of Kobe belongs in MVP consideration. lakers fans dont take this as a knock on Kobe, its just that the Lakers have proven they can win without him, it doesnt lessen him as an MVp candidate in my eyes. Without Dirk Dallas goes down, The Cavs are dog POOP without Lebron and so are the Spurs


The spurs could possibly make the playoffs without Tim, or at least come close, try watching them play sometime, and do you actually believe the Lakers are better without Kobe than Dallas or San Antonio without Dirk or Tim?

And the question isn't will he get the MVP award, it's out of the question with the Suns' Wins. The question is: Is he the MVP


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> The spurs could possibly make the playoffs without Tim, or at least come close, try watching them play sometime, and do you actually believe the Lakers are better without Kobe than Dallas or San Antonio without Dirk or Tim?
> ...


I believe if the MVP is really based on who is the most valuable player to their team, you'll have the usual suspects in garnett, duncan, shaq, kobe, nash.

But to me, Suns can win without Nash. They didnt prove that when Nash was injured because Nash is their center piece of their offense and it is very hard to adjust in just 1 day to ur point guard being out. No disrespect to Nash, but i think they have one of the best starting 5 in my mind. 

I think the two players that are worth the most to their team is Lebron and AI. Philly has being playing lots of times without Iverson, and their record is terrible without him and same as Cavs.

Iam biased, so AI is def my MVP so far !


----------

